# This little fluff looks adorable



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Texas City, TX | Terry*

*This little guy looks adorable. I am going to call today to see first if his owners ever came to claim him. If not then I am going to make the drive down there on saturday. If I can manage to leave work early on friday then I will try to get down there on friday.*


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

what a cutie. will u keep him if he is still there ?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Good question,*

* I have been wanting to add to our family so there is a good possibility that I will keep him. *


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that would be great . even though i love puppies , if and when i decide to add a girl i will most prob go w a rescue.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*I love puppies also but since my Bailey girl is already going to be 3 in march I figure a new puppy would be to hyper for her. So I came to the conclusion that a rescue would be better in terms of age for Bailey.*


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ur right , and think of all the love u can give ... aww good luck .


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Aw He looks so sweet! I do hope everything works out for you and this little fluff.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh he is soooo cute!! He looks a little bit like Bailey :wub: I hope it all works out for you...keep us posted!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Good luck! I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

:wub:Ahh that's so net a new brother for Bailey!:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> Oh he is soooo cute!! He looks a little bit like Bailey :wub: I hope it all works out for you...keep us posted!


Oh whoops...I meant, he looks a bit like MY Bailey. hehe. 

I cant wait for more news...hope you get him!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Becky - he's so handsome. :wub::wub:I can't wait for you to call today. Let us know what you find out. Seems to be a kill shelter so praying you can get him out. I think he'd be a perfect brother for Bailey. :thumbsup: He sounds like he was very well cared for. Wonder if he was dumped because his family couldn't take care of him any longer. :smcry:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Well I just called and he is gone already:smcry:I am sad but I am glad he is out of the pound.*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

bailey02 said:


> *Well I just called and he is gone already:smcry:I am sad but I am glad he is out of the pound.*


Aww - what bittersweet news. So glad he has a home though and I know your perfect sibling for Bailey is out there. Have you looked at Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue's site lately


----------

